# Lighting a newly planted dirt 15 gallon..?



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Just up graded my ten gallon to a 15 gallon, and my lighting situation doesnt work anymore!
Im running it low tech, but my plant variety is quite vast. Right now, and before on the ten gallon, i was running twp 14 watt energy saving spiral bulbs, and that left a yellow tint to my tank. I was thinking of upgrading the tank anyways, so ive been looking for fifteen gallons, and suddenly got everything i needed for the upgrade, and went for it! Whats left is a few plants and the light!
On my other tank, i have a single 48 inch t8 6700k, though, i tried to find 6500k, and couldent.
Should i go t8 or t5 with the 15 gallon? Before i already had a fixture, now im starting fresh. 

Anyone have an idea? Its the 24x12x12


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

The color difference between 6500K and 6700K isn't that much to be honest so you could use either one. The type of bulbs you'll be using depends on what type of plants you're growing.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

Ill list my plants for you!
Banana plants
Aponogeton ulvaceus 
aponogeton bolivianus
aponogeton undualtus
aponogeton crinum calamastratum
java fern
caboma, 
anacharis
hornwort
small sword plant
corkscrew vals
parrots feather
anubias
melon sword
and various floaters
ill be ading some stems later on when i get some shipments in but i believe this is the list of plants


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

Most the plants you listed will do well in low light. How is the T8 light doing in your other tank?


----------



## dski13 (Oct 26, 2012)

Is the tank 24 tall or wide? I just got the Deep Blue Pro 24 inch T5NO and I like it. There are two switches so you can have one or two bulbs on for my 20 gallon tall. With the two bulbs you get medium light. (I can't remember the PAR but I could tell you later once I look up my readings. There are also moonlights which I never use because it is on my tank at work.  http://www.kensfish.com/moreinfo/deep-blue-pro-t-5-double-bulb-fixture-with-moonlights-24.html


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

It the 24 long, 12 high and wide. How much was your fixture? I like the blue lights, cause this is next to my bed, and viewing it when the lights off would be nice! I'm gonna look into it!
Do the fish/plants not register blue? Or is it red?
The t8 does well in my other tank, seems to be growing my swords and stems and everything else quite well. Just the 15 is much much shorter. 
What would be the reasoning behind choosing t8 or t5? I'm not sure i want to go led cause of cost.


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm really leaning towards the Deep Blue Pro T-5 Double Bulb Fixture With Moonlights, though the fact I have to switch out both bulbs is a downer.


----------



## Monster Fish (Mar 15, 2011)

LyzzaRyzz said:


> It the 24 long, 12 high and wide. How much was your fixture? I like the blue lights, cause this is next to my bed, and viewing it when the lights off would be nice! I'm gonna look into it!
> Do the fish/plants not register blue? Or is it red?
> The t8 does well in my other tank, seems to be growing my swords and stems and everything else quite well. Just the 15 is much much shorter.
> What would be the reasoning behind choosing t8 or t5? I'm not sure i want to go led cause of cost.


I think it depends on the availability of replacement bulbs. Though T5NO's are a bit weaker on the PAR side when compared to T8's.

Check out the PAR data charts in this thread and see what works for you at 12 inches high.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=184368


----------



## LyzzaRyzz (Nov 6, 2012)

All that PAR stuff is a bit hard to understand!
I think I'll go with a t8 light, though I may end up having to go with what petsmart or petco has..which is the aqueon single strip and dexluxe hood. It looks like it'll be a while before I can get a pay pal up n running, so I think I'm stuck!
Anyone have experience with lights from petsmart?
I WISH I could go with the deep blue pro!


----------

